# Advice please



## English Chef

Hi

I have been considering a move to Singapore for a while although possibly only for a couple of years rather than anything more perminant.

I would like some advice on how easy it would be for us to get work in Singapore before we start looking into it more seriously.

I am a chef with 20 years experiance and my finacee is an accountant who is studying towards the ACCA and we are 37 and 30.

What are wages like for these professions? Is there much call for Western chefs?

Would we need to get a company to sponsor us?

If anyone could give any advice we'd be very grateful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## beppi

To get a visa allowing work, you'd have to get a job offer first (because only the employer can apply for work passes).
Western cooking is a niche area and with your experience (and a bit of luck) you might take the hurdle of similarly skilled locals having to be hired first (I assume there aren't many).
I recommend you apply at suitable restaurants, hotels, etc. directly.
Accountancy, however is a crowded field and your wife would have to compete with Indians who are desperate to move to Singapore and willing to work for half of what she would like to earn.


----------



## English Chef

I thought as much about the accountancy, she really is willing to do any sort of Admin based work or even teaching, but I read on here teaching doesn't pay particularly well? Also would she need a degree to teach English?

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

English Chef said:


> I thought as much about the accountancy, she really is willing to do any sort of Admin based work or even teaching, but I read on here teaching doesn't pay particularly well? Also would she need a degree to teach English?
> 
> Thanks


traditionally locally staffed jobs like admin / HR / accounting were opened up to foreigners only for the govt to see wages depressed and locals being driven out of jobs

and in a policy reversal employment of foreigners to above job categories are strictly controlled and if past experience / credentials don't match the job applied for, rejection is guaranteed ..

teaching in local schools need a degree, plus MoE training etc

freelancing isn't allowed

teaching in an international school, she has to take her chances

btw, are you the like of a 5 star chef? your best bets are with hotels and premium restaurants, and Singapore has no lack of both ... 

I can check for you ... but no guarantees


----------



## English Chef

Ok thanks for your responses


----------

